# red tail shark



## bv (Feb 10, 2011)

My red tail shark has a greyish spot on top of his head not sure what this is its about the size of a pea so I don't think its ICH. Water levels are all good is this just a wound or should I be worried, 
Thanks BV:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

A pic would help. Sounds like a fungus, but since it is on its head could be hole in the head disease.


----------



## bv (Feb 10, 2011)

I got on up he is hard to get a good pic of


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Probably not hole in the head, now that I think of it. Mostly a cichlid thing.


----------



## bv (Feb 10, 2011)

He gets chased alot by my cat fish should I add another cave for him to hide in


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

I would get him a place to hide, and probably start a salt treatment to help with the head thing.


----------



## bv (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok I got salt it says to add 1 tsp for evey 5 gal. I have a 40 gallon breader tank 8 tsp sound like a bit much


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Catfish don't usually tolerate too much salt, so best not to overdo it. Is the spot raised, sunken or just a difference in coloring?


----------



## bv (Feb 10, 2011)

Well I only put three tsp in 40 gal. I think its just a difference in color don't look like its raised or sunken its hard to tell I had to leave town hopefully my mom can take care of it..


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 13, 2011)

i don't know might be a disease, some sort of head disease.


----------



## bv (Feb 10, 2011)

I hope not im out of town right now and my mom doesn't have a clue. what kind of head disease could it be


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hole in the head disease is what I thought it could be a possibility at first. However, I'm not sure all species are susceptable to it. I know largely cichlids can get it.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

HITH (Hole in the head) will start to show a sunken spot as if it has been eaten away but it develops slowly. It could just be a simple skin wound that will heal with no problem. When you get back keep an eye on it and see if you can get a pic, we might be able to help more if we could see it.


----------



## bv (Feb 10, 2011)

There is a pic but it not the best. My mom said its getting smaller so I think the salt helped..thanks a bunch


----------



## bv (Feb 10, 2011)

Back to normal color Looks better than before thanks everyone


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Can you give us the actual numbers on the water parameters? And if you use strips or liquid test kits.

What kind of catfish is attacking him. Usually redtail sharks are more territorial than most other fish.


----------



## bv (Feb 10, 2011)

0 ammonia
0 nitrite
10 to 15 nitrate not sure my kit didn't come with a card so I just printed it off the web
API liquid tests...its a pictus cat


----------

